# Analysis Of Karni Nama In Sau Sakhi - The Sikh Book Of Prophecy



## Admin (Apr 26, 2010)

<strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong>

This week's newsletter focuses on a fascinating topic of Karni Nama & Raj Nama from the book Sau-Sakhi, the so called "The Sikh Book of Prophecy". <a href="Karni Nama And Raj Nama: The Sikh Book Of Prophecy">Karni Nama and Raj Nama: The Sikh Book of Prophecy</a> analyzed by Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji Arshi (Malaysia)

<strong>Synopsis</strong>: This compositions do not portray Guru Nanak Correctly. Prophecy is NOT a part of Gurmatt... because this interferes with His HUKM - no matter what its HE who decides ultimatley what will happen..and He can change His Mind at the last split second..so NOTHING is for certain..its ALL in HIS MIND only..NO one else KNOWS. These words cannot be spoken by Guru nanak Ji because whatever He "spoke" was Khasam ki Bani...and that is recorded in the AAD Granth (SGGS) by Guru Arjen Ji Sahib. IF these words were indeed spoken by Guru Nanak ji sahib..they would have been recorded in the SGGS. The authorship of this poem is UNKNOWN. No certification by Bhai Gurdass Ji, the well known Historian who wrote the Vaars describing Guru nanak Jis journeys and travels and this is not mentioned in his vaars or writings. The Poem looks like the well crafted "backward" plots used by most novelists. This technique is when a writer wants to spin a tall tale (fiction) he actually BEGINS at the END...and works BACKWARD to the beginning. All his readers will begin reading form the START (naturally)...and as the tale unfolds..will discover certain clues etc..BUT the author has all this sorted out well before hand. NOTICE the ANTI-MUSLIM BIAS stands out like a SORE THUMB. Typical of the work of writers who had an ANTI-MUSLIM streak. This goes very much AGAINST GURMATT (universal religion), the PRACTICE of the GURUS in real Life as we can see form AUTHENTIC SIKH HISTORY. Guru Nanak ji went to Mecca, Medina, into Mosques to Pray with he Muslims, Guru Nanak ji had much to advise the Muslims about their religion... The succeeding GURUS had very very good and close relations with many Muslims..Mian Mir, paindeh Khan, Syeds and all....the Fantastic relationship Guru Gobind Singh Ji had with Pir Budhu Shah is LEGENDARY - Pir martyred 700 of his MUSLIM MUREEDS and His FOUR SONS fighting FOR Guru Gobind Singh Ji AGAINST FELLOW MUSLIMS in the battle of Bhangani ( This battle is completely wiped out of the Natak that is supposedly Guru Jis AUTOBIOGRAPHY - solid proof that the natak was penned by an anti-muslim writer out to WHITEWASH this episode of Sikh UNIVERSALITY BROTHERHOOD and sarbatt da Bhalla).<br /><br />Quote: The Unholy Sheikhs shall be destroyed. Pirs and Mureeds shall be no more. Many Dharamsalas (places of discussion) shall exist. The Koran and the Mosques shall vanish. No other religion will remain!!

<strong>Read More:: <a href="Karni Nama And Raj Nama: The Sikh Book Of Prophecy">Karni Nama and Raj Nama: The Sikh Book of Prophecy</a></strong>

How to Share Your Views? Please note to share your views, you must <a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/login.php">Login (click here)</a> to the forum and then post your views in the relevant topics.

Besides for weekly update of forum activities, please have a look at the bottom of this message.

Gurfateh,

Aman Singh

Sikh Philosophy Network
Think Discover Share Learn Evolve


----------

